# RLF - RLF AgTech



## Dona Ferentes (5 April 2022)

_*RLF AgTech Ltd (RLF) *_should be listing soon.  It is involved in the manufacture and sale of technology-based plant nutrition products. Based in Perth.


> _Plants grown with our products have enhanced root systems and top growth, driving carbon capture from the air and storage in the soils, resulting in better soils and cleaner air. *Plant Proton Delivery Technology *reduces the need for mining traditional elements. RLF products lead to restored soils which are nourished and improved for sustainable use_.





*Listing date*12 April 2022 ; 11:00 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*








						RLF AgTech - Grow With Us
					

We’re RLF Agtech, and we’re here to empower our farmers, nourish our people, and restore our earth, all by growing more food, with more nutritional value.




					www.rlfagtech.com.au
				



Ph: +61 (08) 9334 8700*Principal Activities*Manufacture and sale of technology-based plant nutrition products*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RLF*Capital to be Raised*$10,000,000*Expected offer close date*10 March 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Discovery Capital Partners Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

RLF listed on 21 April, started above IPO price at 25c but it has been a slide for the rest of the month. Went as low as 16 and closed at 18c today

from the Quarterly (sounds rather scattershot)
 • _Asia Sales Expansion Underway – 35% increase of sales personnel in quarter _
_• First order delivered to new distributor customer in Turkey 
• Strategic discussions with large scale French conglomerate for commercial cotton trial on the Ivory Coast in West Africa commenced _
_• RLF Carbon – Signing of LOI with the Commonwealth Bank of Australia and preparations for commercialisation underway_


----------

